# Metal Nail Files



## Jules (Oct 3, 2021)

Today I’m stewing about the lack of quality in nail files.  Obviously I just bought some today and they’re junk.  It doesn’t seem to matter if I buy the metal ones or the emery boards, they’re all poor quality.  I haven’t found a decent metal nail file in years.  

The nail clippers aren’t much better.

Even though I’ve tried them, I’ve never cared for a professional manicure for several reasons so that’s not an alternative for me.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2021)

Where were these items manufactured?


----------



## Jules (Oct 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Where were these items manufactured?


All in China.  Can’t find any other source.  The set today looked like it was from Britain - in small letters, Made in China.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 3, 2021)

Last year Amazon introduced me to the $2.99 nano glass nail file & without exaggeration it’s the best file i’ve ever used….with the added bonus that if you buff it over the top of your nails they shine right up as tho you applied a coat of clear nail polish….also the glass files don’t wear out, just rinse them off and they’re good as new.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2021)

The file attached to my Revlon nail clippers is really good (made in China). I use Revlon emery boards, the thick ones that also buff/shine. They're around $10 but last a year or so.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 4, 2021)

I buy my nail files from the Body Shop. They are longer than most files in the drugstore but they last longer. I haven't found a decent nail clipper in awhile.


----------



## cdestroyer (Oct 4, 2021)

recent purchase of nail clippers was most disappointing they seem to clip at an odd angle and leave a rough edge on the nail...of course made in china..


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> I buy my nail files from the Body Shop. They are longer than most files in the drugstore but they last longer. I haven't found a decent nail clipper in awhile.


Good idea, whenever I manage to get to one.  

Last night I remembered seeing battery operated manicure kits.  Maybe I should investigate those.


----------



## Devi (Oct 4, 2021)

I normally use metal nail files, but I've just ordered some glass(!) nail files. Gonna see how those work out.


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

I had a couple of glass nail files and never found it worked well but may give it another try.


----------



## Devi (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks, @Jules. Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> Good idea, whenever I manage to get to one.
> 
> Last night I remembered seeing battery operated manicure kits.  Maybe I should investigate those.


I have, also use a diamond type file such as this quote " 

metal files! Glass files are much more suitable, sealing the keratin layers together at the edge of the nails and minimizing chipping.
Glass files hardly wear off. They stay etched for an insane amount of time, unlike all the emery boards you have been using so far."
Nail clippers just to hard to manage, so use an electric file works so much better..


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> The nail clippers aren’t much better.


I've noticed that

I've gone to high end side cutters
'Course my toe nails have turned into horse hooves


----------



## Pinky (Oct 4, 2021)

My Revlon clippers are very sharp .. of course, I had the old one's for probably a decade!
I have a manicure set made in Germany that have lasted forever.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 4, 2021)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, Amazon also turned me on to the best nail clippers i’ve ever used:  
SZQHT 15mm Wide Jaw Opening Nail Clippers for Thick Nails,Finger Nail Clippers for Ingrown Toenail Clippers for Men,Tough Nails, Seniors, Adults.Deluxe Sturdy Stainless Steel (Silver)​For the record, they work exceptionally well even for not-so-thick nails & they cut like butter. It‘s true that you want to make darn sure you’re clipping only your nail and not your finger/toe….but guess you can say that regardless of the type of clipper you’re using.


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

The only thing that China has made that lasts is this pandemic, everything else is crap.


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

Tish said:


> The only thing that China has made that lasts is this pandemic, everything else is crap.


Sadly, that’s too true.


----------



## Shero (Oct 4, 2021)

Jules, havve you tried Zohl nail clippers and file? I have used for years, they're German and just great!


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> Jules, havve you tried Zohl nail clippers and file? I have used for years, they're German and just great!


I’ll have a look on Amazon.


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> Jules, havve you tried Zohl nail clippers and file? I have used for years, they're German and just great!


Just checked.  They don’t have them on Amazon.ca or in my searches.  They might have items like this in more populous settings, except that’s not here.  Even brands that appear to be European have no info about where they’re made.  That’s disturbing.


----------



## Shero (Oct 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> Just checked.  They don’t have them on Amazon.ca or in my searches.  They might have items like this in more populous settings, except that’s not here.  Even brands that appear to be European have no info about where they’re made.  That’s disturbing.



I bought a couple of the complete manicure sets in the UK a few years ago. 
Try eBay?
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ZOHL-Solingen-Nail-Clippers-SHARPtec-Large-8cm/302929430060


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a hard time getting clippers around nail and end up cutting more than nails, so found this and also use diamond nail files

https://lovetti.shop/products/kadgh...GiskJ8WLBCufzrxo8yPL8rRKZJcHrf5RoCs1IQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jules (Oct 5, 2021)

That’s a good idea @Chris21E   It reminded me a young manicurist.  She bought a top quality Dremel tool to power her files.  For her, the cost was worth it.


----------

